# Frankenstein



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 30, 2009)

- Frankenstein

If Frankenstein was the name of the scientist who tinkered with nature and created the monster, what was the name of the monster he produced? 

He doesn't seem to have a name, though he refers to himself (when speaking to his creator) as "Adam of your labours." 

But, when people think of Frankenstein, they generally think of the monster — the product of scientific experimentation run amok. 

Author Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley was born on this date in 1797. 

Her book Frankenstein; or The Modern Prometheus was one of the first gothic novels. 

Shelley was just nineteen years old when she completed the novel. 

She published it anonymously the first time around, in 1818. 

In its second edition, in 1831, Shelley's name appeared on the cover. 

Quote: "Teach him to think for himself? Oh, my God, teach him rather to think like other people!" — Mary Wollstonecroft Shelley, in Frankenstein; or The Modern Prometheus 

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2009)

*The Soundtrack.*

Click here for Monster Mash as recorded by The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 30, 2009)

*See The Young Frankenstein*

You havent lived if you haven seen this 1970 s movie that gives a comic twist and makes the monster more human than his creator.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2009)

*Young Frankenstein On Stage.*

Click here for a TUG-BBS discussion about the stage show version of Young Frankenstein. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2009)

*And Who Could Ever Forget . . .*

 *. . .* Dr. Frank N. Furter ? 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 1, 2009)

*WOW!*

What a svanstucker! Hope I spelled that right. Best line describing the attraction of Gene Wilder's character.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2009)

*More Soundtrack.*

Click here for another jolly -- & completely different -- rendition of Monster Mash. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a discussion at are street party this weekend.  Some of the 30 somethings has never seen Rocky Horror Picture show.  I am in the 40 somethings category, and had seen the movie while in high school.  

Try explaining that movie and its audience participation to someone who has never seen it.  Certainly was a strange discussion.


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Cult Favorite*

I went once in the 70's. People waiting to get in were wearings wild punk garb, green hair and all that. Audience shouted out favorite lines along with actors on the screen. Audience more fun than movie!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 8, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Dr. Frank N. Furter ? [/SIZE][/FONT]



I was TOTALLY not expecting to see a picture of Tim Curry in drag on this thread.

That photo is....disturbing. Tim is more attractive than the two women making deliveries to my house today.


----------



## mecllap (Sep 9, 2009)

The best filmed version of the novel was the early 70's TV movie that starred Michael Sarrizan as The Creature -- too bad it hasn't made it to DVD.

And, gotta love that Young Frankenstein -- "Walk this way"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2009)

The Karloff Frankenstein movies are one of the rare situations in Hollywood in which a great movie ("_Frankenstein_") was totally outshone by the sequel.  

"_Bride of Frankenstein_" is an outstanding movie, perhaps the best monster movie ever made.  The BoF script allowed Karloff to develop the character of the monster. In BoF the monster is not an uncontrolled and impulsive monster, but rather has a full range of feelings and emotions that he cannot express and convey because of what he is and how he is perceived. The scene with the blind hermit is extremely touching. The movie builds on the theme that the irrational and dangerous force that needs to be destroyed is not the monster but the rabid mob of humans being fanned to kill what it illogically fears and hates.

_Bride of Frankenstein_ was released in 1935, four years after the original Frankenstein.  In the intervening time, the Nazis had taken over Germany, and National Socialism was spreading almost totally unchecked throughout the German-speaking areas in Europe. The script-writers built on the original story to warn about the developing and spreading Nazi movement, and it's cynical use of mobs to intimidate and terrorize.  But BoF simultaneously rises above its setting to offer a general exposition on what it means to be human, the evils spawned by irrational fears, and the power of love to blossom in even the most unexpected places.

It is a fantastic movie.  If your knowledge of the old Frankenstein movies is limited to the original you owe it to yourself to watch _Bride of Frankenstein_.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2009)

*Bride Of Frankenstein.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------

